# Hello from Ohio



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! We're glad to have you . Have fun posting


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Hi Jackie!! Welcome!  Can't wait to see pics of Chubby!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum, Jackie!  Have fun posting.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Welcome from the Paint mares!


----------



## happyhorse (Dec 8, 2008)

Hey welcome to the forum. I'm new to horses too and to the forum plus I live in the cleveland area (west). Looking forward to hearing more from you.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome  I love that name, Chubby. I've had a few horses that earned that name. I guess I've earned that name too :lol:


----------



## diamonr4ever (Jan 29, 2008)

Hello. i'm new on here to.lol.  hope you have fun here!


----------

